# NISSAN SUNNY 2004 1.6 Body Kit



## Calical313 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys,
I own a Nissan Sunny 2004 1.6 also known as the Nissan Almera/Sentra N16 if im not mistaken, anyway, i reside in Bahrain, a small Kingdom near Saudi Arabia. Well I've been searching all over for a body kit for my car but no luck. i have looked over a couple of websites, but none of them meet the specs of my car. I managed to get a pair of headlights and grille from jdm autolights.
but im looking for a racing bodykit, purely for show, unless one of y'all can tell me that i can hook up a turbo system to my engine, which I'm not entirely sure I could do. I did look up for a tuner system, but im not sure about compatibility even though it says its univeral.
More importantly I am looking to get a body kit, as well as racing suspensions.
And i would highly appreciate some help to find some manufacturer who could ship it down here.


----------

